# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Land tour Hàn Quốc giá tốt nhất - 0946729043 - Bảng giá tour Hàn Quốc năm 2013

## rocy

*Kính gửi: Quý khách hàng của Sejong Tour
*
Đơn vị chúng tôi là tập đoàn - công ty du lịch của Hàn Quốc, đã có văn phòng đại diện tại Việt Nam là Vinatop Travel từ năm 2009.

Chúng tôi tự hào là đơn vị cung cấp các sản phẩm du lịch trọn gói cho các đơn vị lữ hành tại Việt Nam cũng như các cá nhân, đoàn thể với giá tốt nhất và chất lượng dịch vụ đảm bảo nhất.

Với tiêu chí gắn bó lâu dài và phát triển hơn nữa trong thị trường du lịch Việt Nam chúng tôi mong nhận được sự ủng hộ của các Quý khách hàng.

Các chương trình land tour gồm có: Seoul, Seoul - Jeju, Seoul - Jeju - Nami, Seoul - Jeju - Nami, DMZ tour, Seoul - Jeju - Busan - Kyungchu, Seorak, Chungnam, Ansan, Deajon, Ulsan....
*
Tổ chức các chương trình hội thảo, làm việc tại các tỉnh, nhà máy, trường học và các tổ chức y tế, chính phủ, văn hóa.
**
Ngoài ra chúng tôi còn triển khai các chương trình tour phục vụ nhu cầu du lịch kết hợp phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ tại Hàn Quốc với các bệnh viện thẩm mỹ đầu ngành cùng các bác sỹ chuyên khoa nổi tiếng.
**
Thông tin chi tiết về giá các chương trình và giá khuyến mãi Quý khách hàng vui lòng liên hệ:**
Sejong Tour:

ĐT: 0946.729.043 (Thu Huyền)
YM: sejongtourhanoi
Email: sejongtourhanoi@yahoo.com*Hiện tại chúng tôi đã có bảng báo giá mới cho land tour Hàn Quốc năm 2013.

----------


## rocy

*HÀ NỘI – SEOUL – LOTTE WORLD – HÀ NỘI


Lịch trình: 4 ngày/ 3 đêm (bao gồm thời gian bay)
Khởi hành dự kiến: 28.01.2013

Chào quý khách đến với Seoul – thành phố nổi tiếng với thời trang, mỹ phẩm hàng đầu thế giới, cùng hòa mình vui chơi giải trí tại thiên đườngLotte World, thưởng thức buffet trên du thuyền sông Hàn. 

Nếu là người yêu thích lịch sử, Quý vị có thể tìm hiểu được nhiều về văn hóa cũng như lịch sử của 2 miền Nam – Bắc Triều Tiên, chiêm ngưỡng cây cầu tự do và khu trưng bày những hiện vật chiến tranh tại công viên Imjingak. 

Quý khách cũng có thể thử vận may tại sòng bài Walker Hill Casino. Và nếu là tín đồ của shopping, Quý khách tha hồ chọn lựa tại khu phố thời trang Myoungdong, hay các cửa hàng Nhân sâm, Đá quí.

Một chương trình cực kỳ thú vị đang chờ đón Quý khách ở Seoul!


Ngày 01 Hà Nội – Seoul (Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay)
20h00 Quý khách tập trung tại điểm hẹn trong TP Hà Nội. 
Xe và hướng dẫn viên của VINATOP TRAVEL đón đoàn và đưa ra sân bay Nội Bài, đáp chuyến bay OZ 734 đi Seoul - Hàn Quốc lúc 22h50’+. 
Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay. 

Ngày 02 Seoul – City Tour (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sau 4 giờ bay, quý khách tới sân bay Quốc tế Incheon tại Thủ đô Seoul. 
Quý khách ăn sáng món mì Woodong truyền thống Hàn Quốc. Sau đó tham quan Cung điện hoàng gia Kyong-bok, bảo tàng dân gian quốc gia, Nhà Xanh – Phủ tổng thống. 
Đoàn tự do chụp ảnh và tìm hiểu văn hóa Hàn Quốc.
Tiếp tục dạo bước trong khuôn viên sân vận động Seoul – nơi tổ chức World Cup năm 2002 tại Hàn Quốc.
Dùng bữa trưa với thực đơn Hàn Quốc.
Buổi chiều đoàn tham quan chợ Đông Đại Môn – khu chợ trung tâm sầm uất ở Seoul. Cùng khám phá cuộc sống nơi phố chợ Seoul.
Đoàn ăn tối với món thịt lợn nướng tẩm ướp gia vị Hàn.
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn .

Ngày 03 Seoul – Lotte World (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sau bữa sáng, xe đưa đoàn đến khuôn viên giải trí của Lotte World – một trong những thiên đường giải trí lớn nhất ở Seoul – nơi quý khách có thể tự do tham quan, chụp ảnh, và tham gia các trò chơi. 

Đoàn ăn trưa buffet trên tàu sông Hàn, ngắm quang cảnh con sông giữa lòng thành phố.
Buổi chiều quý khách tha hồ mua sắm tại cửa hàng Mỹ phẩm và Nhân sâm nổi tiếng Hàn Quốc và cửa hàng Thạch Anh Tím với hàng trăm loại sản phẩm làm từ thiên nhiên.
Ăn tối với món gà hầm sâm truyền thống.
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn. 

Ngày 04 Seoul - Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa)
Sau bữa sáng, đi tham quan làng dân tộc Hanok, thăm dòng suối Cheng Gye.
Đoàn ăn trưa với thực đơn Trung Quốc, thăm cửa hàng miễn thuế. 

Sau bữa trưa Quý khách tiếp tục mua sắm tại cửa hàng tổng hợp Cheng –Ha. Sau đó, xe đưa quý khách ra sân bay Incheon đáp chuyến bay OZ733 trở về Việt Nam lúc 19:20. 

Đến sân bay Nội Bài lúc 21:50, xe đón đoàn trở về trung tâm thành phố. Chia tay và kết thúc chương trình.


GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH: 15.876.000 VND
Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 người lớn trở lên



Giá tour bao gồm:
+ Vé máy bay khứ hồi quốc tế Hà nội- Seoul – Jeju – Seoul – Hà Nội.
+ Thuế sân bay, thuế an ninh, phụ phí nhiên liệu
+ Nghỉ tại khách sạn 3 sao, phòng 2 người (khách lẻ nam hoặc nữ nghỉ phòng 3 giường)
+ Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.
+ 2 chai nước suối/ khách/ ngày.
+ Phí thăm quan thắng cảnh theo chương trình
+ Phí Visa nhập cảnh Hàn Quốc
+ Vận chuyển bằng xe máy lạnh hiện đại
+ Bảo hiểm du lịch
+ Hướng dẫn viên người Việt nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm theo suốt chương trình

Giá tour không bao gồm:
+ Hộ chiếu còn hạn trên 6 tháng tính từ ngày khởi hành.
+ Chi phí cá nhân, đồ uống, hành lý quá cước, điện thoại, phí giặt là trong khách sạn.
+ Chi phí phòng đơn. (50USD/ người/ đêm).
+ Tiền TIP cho HDV và lái xe : 5USD/khách/ngày

Lưu ý: 
+ Giá có thể thay đổi khi hàng không tăng phụ thu nhiên liệu
+ Chương trình và giờ bay có thể thay đổi tùy theo điều kiện thời tiết .v.v. nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ các điểm thăm quan.

Gọi ngay 0946 729 043 để được tư vấn tốt nhất!*

----------


## rocy

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH HỨA HẸN GIÁ HẤP DẪN NHẤT NĂM 2013 KHI ĐẾN VỚI ĐẤT NƯỚC HÀN QUỐC



HÀ NỘI – SEOUL – LOTTE WORLD – CÔNG VIÊN IMJINGAK – HÀ NỘI

Lịch trình: 5 ngày/ 4 đêm (bao gồm thời gian bay)
Khởi hành dự kiến: 25.01.2013

Chào quý khách đến với Seoul – thành phố nổi tiếng với thời trang, mỹ phẩm hàng đầu thế giới, cùng hòa mình vui chơi giải trí tại thiên đường Lotte World, thưởng thức buffet trên du thuyền sông Hàn. 

Nếu là người yêu thích lịch sử, Quý vị có thể tìm hiểu được nhiều về văn hóa cũng như lịch sử của 2 miền Nam – Bắc Triều Tiên, chiêm ngưỡng cây cầu tự do và khu trưng bày những hiện vật chiến tranh tại công viên Imjingak. 

Quý khách cũng có thể thử vận may tại sòng bài Walker Hill Casino. Và nếu là tín đồ của shopping, Quý khách tha hồ chọn lựa tại khu phố thời trang Myoungdong, hay các cửa hàngNhân sâm, Đá quí.

Một chương trình cực kỳ thú vị đang chờ đón Quý khách ở Seoul!


Ngày 01 Hà Nội – Seoul (Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay)
20h00 Quý khách tập trung tại điểm hẹn trong TP Hà Nội. 
Xe và hướng dẫn viên của VINATOP TRAVEL đón đoàn và đưa ra sân bay Nội Bài, đáp chuyến bayOZ 734 đi Seoul - Hàn Quốc lúc 22h50’+. 
Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay. 

Ngày 02 Seoul – City Tour (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sau 4 giờ bay, quý khách tới sân bay Quốc tế Incheon tại Thủ đô Seoul. 
Quý khách ăn sáng món mì Woodong truyền thống Hàn Quốc. Sau đó tham quan Cung điện hoàng gia Kyong-bok, bảo tàng dân gian quốc gia, Nhà Xanh – Phủ tổng thống. 
Đoàn tự do chụp ảnh và tìm hiểu văn hóa Hàn Quốc.
Tiếp tục dạo bước trong khuôn viên sân vận động Seoul – nơi tổ chức World Cup năm 2002 tại Hàn Quốc.
Dùng bữa trưa với thực đơn Hàn Quốc.
Buổi chiều đoàn tham quan chợ Đông Đại Môn – khu chợ trung tâm sầm uất ở Seoul. Cùng khám phá cuộc sống nơi phố chợ Seoul.
Đoàn ăn tối với món thịt lợn nướng tẩm ướp gia vị Hàn.
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn .

Ngày 03 Seoul – Lotte World (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sau bữa sáng, xe đưa đoàn đến khuôn viên giải trí của Lotte World – một trong những thiên đường giải trí lớn nhất ở Seoul – nơi quý khách có thể tự do tham quan, chụp ảnh, và tham gia các trò chơi. 

Đoàn ăn trưa buffet trên tàu sông Hàn, ngắm quang cảnh con sông giữa lòng thành phố.
Buổi chiều quý khách tha hồ mua sắm tại cửa hàng Mỹ phẩm và Nhân sâm nổi tiếng Hàn Quốc và cửa hàng Thạch Anh Tím với hàng trăm loại sản phẩm làm từ thiên nhiên.
Ăn tối với món gà hầm sâm truyền thống.
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn. 

Ngày 04 Seoul – Công viên Imjingak (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sau bữa sáng, xe và HDV đưa đoàn đến công viên biên giới Imjingak. Quý khách sẽ được tận mắt thấy cây cầu Tự do nối liền biên giới Nam – Bắc Triều Tiên, và được trải nghiệm lịch sử 2 miền qua những hiện vật trưng bày.
Ăn trưa với lẩu Shabu Shabu.
Buổi chiều, quý khách tự do mua sắm hàng hoá lưu niệm tại khu Myung-dong – khu phố thời trang nổi tiếng. 
Đoàn cũng có thể tham gia thử vận may tại sòng bay Walker Hill Casino – một trong những địa điểm đẳng cấp của Hàn Quốc.
Đoàn ăn tối tại nhà hàng lẩu hải sản Hàn Quốc.
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

Ngày 05 Seoul - Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa)
Sau bữa sáng, đi tham quan làng dân tộc Hanok, thăm dòng suối Cheng Gye.
Đoàn ăn trưa với thực đơn Trung Quốc, thăm cửa hàng miễn thuế. 

Sau bữa trưa Quý khách tiếp tục mua sắm tại cửa hàng tổng hợp Cheng –Ha. Sau đó, xe đưa quý khách ra sân bay Incheon đáp chuyến bay OZ733 trở về Việt Nam lúc 19:20. 
Đến sân bay Nội Bài lúc 21:50, xe đón đoàn trở về trung tâm thành phố. Chia tay và kết thúc chương trình.


GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH: 17.000.000 VND
Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 người lớn trở lên


Giá tour bao gồm:
+ Vé máy bay khứ hồi quốc tế Hà nội- Seoul – Jeju – Seoul – Hà Nội.
+ Thuế sân bay, thuế an ninh, phụ phí nhiên liệu
+ Nghỉ tại khách sạn 3 sao, phòng 2 người (khách lẻ nam hoặc nữ nghỉ phòng 3 giường)
+ Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.
+ 2 chai nước suối/ khách/ ngày.
+ Phí thăm quan thắng cảnh theo chương trình
+ Phí Visa nhập cảnh Hàn Quốc
+ Vận chuyển bằng xe máy lạnh hiện đại
+ Bảo hiểm du lịch
+ Hướng dẫn viên người Việt nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm theo suốt chương trình

Giá tour không bao gồm:
+ Hộ chiếu còn hạn trên 6 tháng tính từ ngày khởi hành.
+ Chi phí cá nhân, đồ uống, hành lý quá cước, điện thoại, phí giặt là trong khách sạn.
+ Chi phí phòng đơn. (50USD/ người/ đêm).
+ Tiền TIP cho HDV và lái xe : 5USD/khách/ngày

Lưu ý: 
+ Giá có thể thay đổi khi hàng không tăng phụ thu nhiên liệu
+ Chương trình và giờ bay có thể thay đổi tùy theo điều kiện thời tiết .v.v. nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ các điểm thăm quan.


Thủ tục đăng ký (xin visa): 

- Hộ chiếu còn hạn sử dụng 6 tháng kèm 01 ảnh (3.5x4.5) nền trắng.
- Bản photo CMND
- Chứng minh nghề nghiệp, một trong số những giấy tờ sau:
+ Hợp đồng lao động
+ Quyết định bổ nhiệm chức vụ
+ Giấy phép ĐKKD
+ Thẻ hưu trí hoặc quyết định nghỉ hưu
+ Thẻ sinh viên, thẻ học sinh
- Chứng minh tài chính, một trong những giấy tờ sau:
+ Sổ tiết kiệm trị giá tối thiểu 100 triệu đồng hoặc 5,000 USD (đã gửi trước ngày khởi hành 03 tháng)
+ Sổ đỏ nhà đất đứng tên khách.
+ Đăng ký xe ô-tô đứng tên khách.
- Sổ hộ khẩu hoặc giấy đăng ký kết hôn (nếu đi theo gia đình)

- Lệ phí không hoàn lại: 50USD/ khách phí làm visa trong trường hợp ĐSQ từ chối cấp visa cho Quý khách, chi phí dịch thuật hồ sơ và các chi phí liên quan khác.
- Công ty du lịch có thể yêu cầu bổ sung thêm hồ sơ nếu cần thiết.
- Quý khách vui lòng điền đầy đủ thông tin liên hệ vào form bên dưới khi đăng ký tour

SƠ YẾU LÝ LỊCH

1. Họ và tên: 
2. Ngày tháng năm sinh: Giới tính:
3. Nơi sinh: Quốc tịch:
4. Số hộ chiếu:	 Ngày cấp:	 Ngày hết hạn:
5. Địa chỉ nhà:
6. Điện thoại nhà riêng: Điện thoại di động:
7. Email: Số CMND:
8. Nghề nghiệp/ Chức vụ:
6. Tên công ty (Tên trường học nếu là học sinh/sinh viên):

7. Địa chỉ công ty (Địa chỉ trường học nếu là học sinh/sinh viên):

8. Điện thoại công ty:
11. Tên chồng ( Vợ ) : Điện thoại chồng (Vợ)
12. Ngày tháng năm sinh (vợ hoặc chồng): 
13. Số CMTND (của vợ hoặc chồng):
14. Đã được cấp visa Hàn Quốc lần nào chưa? Khi nào Loại visa:
15. Đã bị từ chối visa Hàn Quốc lần nào chưa?	 Khi nào?	 Ở đâu?
16. Liệt kê những nước đã đến trong vòng 05 năm qua:


SEJONGTOUR TỰ HÀO LÀ ĐƠN VỊ CHUYÊN CUNG CẤP CÁC CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH HÀN QUỐC, LAND TOUR HÀN QUỐC CHUYÊN NGHIỆP, CHẤT LƯỢNG CAO. CHÚNG TÔI LUÔN CÓ GIÁ ƯU ĐÃI CHO CÁC ĐƠN VỊ, ĐOÀN THỂ, KHÁCH ĐOÀN KHI ĐĂNG KÝ DỊCH VỤ. CHÚNG TÔI CÒN RẤT NHIỀU CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH ĐA DẠNG VÀ PHONG PHÚ. QUÝ VỊ HÃY LIÊN HỆ VỚI CHÚNG TÔI ĐỂ BIẾT THÊM CHI TIẾT.

Thu Huyền - 0946 729 043
YM: sejongtourhanoi
Email: sejongtourhanoi@yahoo.com*

----------


## rocy

Những câu chuyện tình cảm lãng mạn trên những bộ phim truyền hình Hàn Quốc hẳn các bạn cũng có chút ấn tượng.



Cùng khám phá Hàn Quốc với Seoul náo nhiệt - Jeju yên bình và 1 Nami - Seorak lãng mạn - thời điểm tham quan đẹp nhất trong năm từ mùa xuân đến cuối thu - thời điểm ấn tượng nhất trong năm - mùa đông tuyết trắng.

Cùng chào đón các bạn nào.



*Hà Nội - Seoul - Jeju - Nami - Seorak - Seoul - Hà Nội 7 ngày

Ngày 01: Hà nội - Seoul (Ăn trên MB) 

Đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn lúc 20: 30, Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón và đưa quý khách ra sân bay Nội Bài đáp chuyến bay quốc tế Hà nội – Seoul OZ 734 lúc 23h35. Ngủ đêm trên máy bay. 

Ngày 02: Seoul - Jeju ( S, T, T) 

Khoảng 05h35 sáng đoàn đến sân bay quốc tế Incheon - Seoul. 
06h00 Xe đón đoàn và đưa đoàn đi dùng bữa sáng tại nhà hàng địa phương tại thủ đô Seoul. 

Tiếp tục cuộc hành trình, 10h10 Đoàn đáp chuyến bay đi Chẹju - nơi quay rất nhiêu các bộ phim Hàn Quốc lãng mạn nổi tiếng. Tới Cheju lúc 11h15, đoàn lên đường thăm quan chụp ảnh bên Vịnh Đá Đầu Rồng – nơi gắn liền với truyền thuyết Rồng bị mắc kẹt khi cố vươn mình lên Trời. Thăm Con đường ma quái, khu phố Tapdong - nơi mua sắm nhộn nhịp nhất ở Cheju. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. 

Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Cheju Seoul 3* hoặc tương đương. 

Ngày 03: Jeju - Seoul ( S, T, T) 

Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn tiếp tục khởi hành đi thăm quan Bảo tàng tự nhiên - nơi giới thiệu lịch sử hình thành, những đặc điểm tự nhiên và cuộc sống của người dân trên đảo Cheju, lên đồi Seongsan ngắm cảnh bình minh trên đảo, thăm Làng dân tộc Soung-Up – Nơi xưa kia Nàng Dea Chang Kưm theo học nghề y, thưởng thức vị mật ong của người dân địa phương. 

Sau bữa trưa, đoàn tiếp tục thăm quan Thác nước Cheonjiyeon- theo truyền thiết là nơi các tiên nữ dạo chợi khi xuống trần, thăm Sân vận động World Cup 2002 nằm trên miệng núi lửa với các bãi biển tuỵệt đẹp bao quanh, thăm Vánh đá Jusan-Gjelli. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. 

Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Cheju Seoul 3* hoặc tương đương. 

Ngày 04: Cheju-Seoul ( S, T, T) 

Một ngày mới trên sứ sở Kim Chi lúc 06h30 Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. 07h00 Đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi Seoul lúc 9h00 - 10h05 Đến Seoul, xe và hướng dẫn đón đoàn đi thăm quan thành phố và ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Everland 

13h30 Đoàn tham quan và vui chơi trong công viên giải trí Everland- Disneyland của Hàn Quốc, là công viên giảI trí lớn nhất Hàn Quốc. Ăn tối trước khi nhận phòng.

Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Sorak Hawha 3* hoặc tương đương. 
Tối tự do mua sắm và dạo chơi, khám phá Seoul về đêm. 

Ngày 05: Seorak-Nami ( S, T, T) 

Thăm quan Công viên quốc gia Seorak- nơi toàn bộ núi rừng được bao phủ bởi màu vàng và đỏ của cây lá, đền Sinhen với tượng Phật bằng đồng cao 10m, nặng 108 tấn, đi cáp treo thăm quan Pháo đài Kumkumseong. 

Sau bữa trưa tại nhà hàng đoàn khởi hành đi đảo Nami- nơi ra đời của nhiều bộ phim truyền hình nổi tiếng Hàn Quốc như Bản tình ca mùa đông. Chiều muộn, thăm quan chợ Dongdaemun- trung tâm thời trang của Hàn Quốc, đi thử tàu điện ngầm Hàn Quốc 
Sau khi ăn tối, tự do mua sắm và dạo chơi.
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Victoria 3* hoặc tương đương. 

Ngày 06: Seoul ( S, T, T) 

Cuộc hành trình khám phá thủ đô của sứ sở Kim Chi được khởi hành từ sáng sớm với các địa danh như: Cung KyongBok – Cung điện 500 năm lịch sử, nơi bảo tồn lưu giữ lại kiến trúc và di sản ở thời kỳ Hoàng kim của triều đại Jeon. Thăm quan làng Dae Chang Kum, xưởng Amethyst. 

Chiều: Đoàn tham quan tham quan BLUE HOUSE – đây là Dinh Tổng thống của Hàn Quốc, khu trưng bày Nhân Sâm, Viện Bảo tàng Quốc gia – nơi tái hiện toàn bộ tiến trình lịch sử đất nước Triều Tiên xưa kia. 
Tham quan và chụp ảnh tại đường phố dài nhất Hàn Quốc (30 km). Tiếp tục thăm quan phố Myung dong-trung tâm đầu não của giới tài chính Hàn Quốc cũng là khu phố náo nhiệt nhất, phong phú nhất về văn hóa và mua sắm của Seoul. Còn thời gian mua sắm tại chợ đêmNamdaemoon 

Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Victoria 3* hoặc tương đương tại Seoul. 

Ngày 07: Seoul - Hà Nội ( S ) 

Thêm một ngày tham quan và mua sắm, Đoàn đi thăm quan chụp ảnh bên ngoài công viên Yimjinak. Dùng bữa trưa tự chọn tại nhà hàng. Mua sắm tại Cheng- Ha shop, chiều ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay OZ733 về Việt Nam lúc 19h35. Đến sân bay Nội Bài lúc 22h35 xe đón Quý khách đưa về điểm đón, kết thúc chuyến đi chia tay đoàn. Hẹn gặp lại.

Giá trọn gói: 1199 USD/ khách
Giá dành cho đaòn từ 15 khách trở lên

Bao gồm
•	Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 sao phòng 2 người. 
•	Vé máy bay Hà Nôi-Seoul-Cheju-Seoul-Hà Nội (Hãng Asiana Hàn Quốc). 
•	Thuế sân bay quốc tế, an ninh hàng không và phụ phí xăng dầu máy bay. 
•	Ăn các bữa tại nhà hàng như trong chương trình. 
•	Xe chất lượng đón tiễn đoàn theo đúng hành trình. 
•	Thư mời và visa Hàn Quốc. 
•	Lệ phí tham quan các điểm trong chương trình 
•	Bảo hiểm du lịch Hàn Quốc. 

Không bao gồm
•	Hộ chiếu, phụ phí.
•	Tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và lái xe (5$/1 khách).
•	Các chi phí cá nhân khác như: tiền điện thoại, giặt là, hành lý quá cước quy định, chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình.

Giá ưu đãi cho các đoàn có số lượng từ 15 người trở lên và đăng ký tour trước 2 tháng.

Thông tin chi tiết, Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ:
Thu Huyền - Vinatop Travel & Sejong Tour Hàn Quốc
Địa chỉ tại Hà Nội: 58, Duy Tân, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 0946 729 043/ Điện thoại công ty: 04.3927.5266
Chat yahoo: ht2_travel/ Skype: huyen_small
Email: huyentour303@gmail.com


*

----------


## rocy

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH CHI TIẾT: HÀ NỘI - SEOUL - JEJU - EVERLAND - HÀ NỘI
KHUYẾN MÃI CỰC HẤP DẪN: 1048 USD/ PAX



Liên hệ: 0946 729 043
YM: sejongtourhanoi
Email: sejongtourhanoi@yahoo.com

Thời gian: 6 ngày 5 đêm (bao gồm cả lịch bay)

Tham gia chương trình này Quý khách sẽ có cơ hội tham quan và tìm hiểu các thắng cảnh cũng như những điểm du lịch hấp dẫn nhất ở Hàn Quốc.

Ngày 01 Hà Nội – Seoul (Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay)
20h00 Quý khách tập trung tại điểm hẹn trong TP Hà Nội. Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón đoàn và đưa ra sân bay Nội Bài, đáp chuyến bay OZ 734 đi Seoul - Hàn Quốc lúc 22h50’+. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay. 

Ngày 02 Seoul - Đảo Jeju (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sau 4 giờ bay, quý khách tới sân bay Quốc tế Incheon tại Thủ đô Seoul. Quý khách ăn sáng món mì Woodong truyền thống Hàn Quốc. Tham quan Cung điện hoàng gia Kyong-bok, bảo tàng dân gian quốc gia, Nhà Xanh – Phủ tổng thống. Sau bữa trưa, quý khách đáp chuyến bay OZ……tới Jeju – hòn đảo du lịch nổi tiếng xinh đẹp của Hàn Quốc.
Quý khách đi tham quan khu bãi đá đầu rồng Yongduam Rock , con đường Kỳ bí (Mysterious Rd). Đoàn ăn tối tại nhà hàng Gobu với thực đơn Hàn Quốc,thăm khu phố mua sắm Tapdong. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Cheju ……Hotel

Ngày 03 Đảo Jeju (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối) 
Sau bữa sáng, Quý khách thăm Công Viên Thiên đường Tình Yêu – Thế giới riêng tư của những cặp tình nhân hạnh phúc ( Cấm trẻ em dưới 18 tuổi ) , đỉnh núi Seongsan Sunrise Peak. Ăn trưa BBQ Hàn Quốc tại Làng văn hoá Seongeup.
Buổi chiều, quý khách tham quan Thác nước Cheonjiyeon, Bai cot da Jusan Jelli .Ăn tối tại nhà hàng và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Cheju …..Hotel

Ngày 04 Đảo Jeju – Seoul (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sau bữa sáng, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp máy bay về Seoul chuyến bay OZ……。 Đến Seoul, đoàn đi tham quan bảo tàng chiến tranh, nơi ghi ấn những dấu tích về lịch sử của dân tộc Hàn Quốc, thăm bảo tàng tiền tệ để tìm hiểu về sự biến đổi của đồng tiền qua từng thời kỳ.
Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng sau đó . Buổi chiều, xe đưa đoàn trở về Seoul tha hồ mua sắm tại chợ đầu mối lớn nhất Seoul Đông Đại Môn, tham quan bên ngoài quảng trường Gwanghwamun.
Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn ..Hotel ở Seoul.

Ngày 05 Seoul - Eveland (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sau bữa sáng, xe và HDV đưa đoàn đi tham quan Công viên Everland - một trong 10 công viên lớn nhất thế giới quý khách tự do tham gia các trò chơi. Ăn trưa với món Gà nướng
Đoàn trở về Seoul, tự do mua sắm tại các cửa hàng Mỹ phẩm, Nhân sâm và nấm Linh chi nổi tiếng Hàn Quốc, cửa hàng dầu thông và cửa hàng Thạch Anh Tím.
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Gogujang với món Shabu đặc biệt . Buổi chiều, quý khách tự do mua sắm hàng hoá lưu niệm tại khu Myung-dong. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng .Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn ...Hotel

Ngày 06 Seoul (Ăn sáng, trưa)
Sau bữa sáng, quý khách đi thăm dòng sông Hàn thơ mộng , làng dân tộc Namsan Haonok, quảng trường Gwanghwamoon, thăm cửa hàng miễn thuế ,sau bữa trưa Quý khách tiếp tục mua sắm tại của hàng tổng hợp Cheng –Ha.
Sau đó, xe đưa quý khách ra sân bay Incheon Airport đáp chuyến bay OZ733 trở về Việt Nam lúc 19:20. Đến sân bay Nội Bài lúc 21:50, xe đón đoàn trở về trung tâm thành phố. Chia tay và kết thúc chương trình.

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH: 1048 USD
Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 người lớn trở lên

Giá tour bao gồm:
+ Vé máy bay khứ hồi quốc tế Hà nội- Seoul – Jeju – Seoul – Hà Nội.
+ Thuế sân bay, thuế an ninh, phụ phí nhiên liệu
+ Nghỉ tại khách sạn 3 sao, phòng 2 người (khách lẻ nam hoặc nữ nghỉ phòng 3 giường)
+ Các bữa ăn:
-Bữa sáng: 1 bữa sáng nhẹ tại nhà hàng và 4 bữa sáng tại khách sạn.
-Bữa chính theo chương trình (5 bữa trưa + 4 bữa tối) trung bình 8USD/khách/bữa.
+ 2 chai nước suối/khách/ngày.
+ Phí thăm quan thắng cảnh theo chương trình
+ Phí Visa nhập cảnh Hàn Quốc
+ Vận chuyển bằng xe máy lạnh hiện đại
+ Bảo hiểm du lịch
+ Hướng dẫn viên người Việt nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm theo suốt chương trình

Không bao gồm:
+ Hộ chiếu còn hạn trên 6 tháng tính từ ngày khởi hành.
+ Chi phí cá nhân, đồ uống, hành lý quá cước, điện thoại, phí giặt là trong khách sạn.
+ Chi phí phòng đơn. (60USD/người/đêm).
+ Tiền TIP cho HDV và lái xe : 5USD/khách/ngày
Lưu ý: 
+ Giá có thể thay đổi khi hàng không tăng phụ thu nhiên liệu
+ Chương trình và giờ bay có thể thay đổi tùy theo điều kiện thời tiết .v.v. nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ các điểm thăm quan.
+ Trong trường hợp khách tách đoàn với mục đích cá nhân, sẽ nộp thêm 60$/ngày/khách*

----------


## rocy

*Loanh quanh thưởng thức đồ ăn đường phố ở Hàn Quốc*



Xứ sở Hàn Quốc xinh đẹp sẽ không hề làm bạn thất vọng khi dạo vòng quanh những con đường ở nơi đây, những điều ghi lại trong tâm trí bạn sẽ không chỉ là những con đường lá vàng thơ mộng, những chiếc cầu tuyệt đẹp, những tòa nhà cao lớn… mà còn là những hương vị đáng nhớ mà bạn khó tìm thấy ở bất cứ nơi nào khác. Lắng nghe những lời tâm sự của những người du khách khi được hỏi về chuyến du lịch của họ tại Hàn Quốc, điều mà họ nhớ nhất đó chính là những món ăn Hàn Quốc. Điều đặc biệt đó là những món ăn để lại ấn tượng nơi họ không phải là những món ăn tại những nhà hàng đắt tiền sang trọng mà lại ở những nơi bình dân nhất như các khu chợ hay ngay trên những vỉa hè. Thật sự rất thú vị khi bạn đi du lịch trên phố và khám phá những “đặc sản” được bày bán nơi vỉa hè. Một menu với những món ăn sang trọng và đắt tiền thật sự không cần thiết; tất cả những gì bạn cần là chọn bất kì một thứ gì có vẻ ăn được và trông bắt mắt ở trên phố. Không chỉ vậy, nếu thưởng thức những thức ăn của người địa phương, bạn sẽ còn học thêm được rất nhiều điều về nơi mà họ sinh sống cũng như những phong tục tập quán của họ. Chúng mình cùng tìm hiểu xem những món ăn để lại ấn tượng sâu sắc với du khách mỗi khi họ đi dạo trên Seoul nhé!

Những món ăn đầu tiên được nhắc tới trong danh sách này chính là những món ăn dân dã và vô cùng phổ biến mà bạn có thể mua được tại bất kì góc phố nào ở thành phố Seoul. Chắc hẳn những cái tên tteokbokki, sundae, gunmandu, và eomuk đã khá quen thuộc đối với những bạn ưa thích ẩm thực Hàn Quốc. Tteokbokki được chế biến từ món bánh gạo mang tên garaetteok xào cùng với tương ớt cay (được gọi là gochujang), vì vậy tteokbokki thường rất cay và ngon hơn khi ăn nóng.

Sundae (được làm bằng ruột lợn nhồi dangmyeon, lúa mạch, tiết lợn, một số biến thể có thêm lá tía tô, hành lá và doenjang, gạo nếp, kim chi, mầm đậu tương… món này có hình dáng gần giống với món dồi lợn ở Việt Nam) và gunmandu (bánh bao rán) cùng với một bát đầy súp eomuk nóng hổi (chả cá) trong một ngày giá lạnh của xứ Hàn là món ăn khoái khẩu của rất nhiều người Hàn Quốc đặc biệt là những nữ sinh tại đây. Những người bán hàng thường tập trung ở các ga tàu điện ngầm nhưng với món tteokbokki thì bạn sẽ dễ dàng tìm thấy ở nhà ga Sinchon và đại học Hongik, nơi tập trung chủ yếu của những quầy hàng tteokbokki.





Món chả cá xiên rất hay xuất hiện trong các phim Hàn Quốc.



Ở nhiều quốc gia trên thế giới, họ thường không ăn nội tạng của động vật, nhưng nếu dạo quanh Seoul, bạn sẽ bắt món gopchang, được làm từ những phần ruột non của bò hay lợn. Món gopchang rán thường được bán cùng với sundae rán tại rất nhiều quầy hàng tập trung gần khu vực sân vận động Dongdaemun. Gopchang nổi tiếng bởi hương vị đặc trưng và giá thành khá rẻ, đặc biệt sẽ không còn gì bằng nếu thưởng thức gopchang cùng với r*** Soju – loại r*** nổi tiếng của Hàn Quốc.

Nếu bạn muốn ăn no cho bữa trưa, hay bữa tối khi bạn đang đi dạo trên đường phố, bạn có thể tìm kiếm món bánh mì nướng với 2 lát bánh mì kẹp bên trong là trứng rán cùng với những loại rau củ được thái lát ví dụ như là hành tây và cà rốt. Đây là một món ăn ưa thích của những người lao động và được bán rất nhiều ở những ga tàu điện ngầm.



Nhắc tới Hàn Quốc, không thể không nhắc tới gimbap, món ăn hầu như có mặt ở khắp mọi nơi, cho dù là ở các nhà hàng lớn, siêu thị hay ngay cả những quầy hàng nhỏ ven đường. Món cơm cuốn này được cuộn bởi lá rong biển bên trong là cơm, dưa chuột, củ cải, trứng, chả cá, thịt lợn hoặc thị bò, cà rốt, rau chân vịt… Gimbap được tạo thành với rất nhiều hình dáng khác nhau, có những loại gimbap hình tam giác rất lớn nhưng cũng có những loại bimbap chỉ nhỏ cỡ ngón tay. Nếu bạn tìm đến với khu chợ Gwangjang gần sông Cheonggyecheon và bạn sẽ thấy rất nhiều cửa hàng bán gimbap nổi tiếng với chỉ 2000 Won (khoảng 27K tiền Việt) một đĩa gimbap. Nơi đây còn có những lời đồn vui rằng gimbap còn dễ bị nghiện hơn cả heroin. Dĩ nhiên, đây chỉ là một lời nói vui của những người dân nơi đây.



Tại những đường phố Seoul còn có một món ăn rất hấp dẫn đối với các chị em phụ nữ vì chúng cung cấp ít calo, mà lại rất ngon. Đó chính là món ppeongtwigi, được biết đến là một món gạo nổ, gần giống với bỏng ngô của người phương Tây. Có rất nhiều loại ppeongtwigi được tìm thấy trên phố bao gồm tuibap, được làm từ gạo, gangnaengi, được làm từ ngô và tteok ppeongtwigi được làm từ gạo sau đó làm thành bánh.



Ghé qua khu chợ Myeongdong nổi tiếng, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức một món ăn vô cùng lạ miệng, đó chính là kem mềm. Chiếc kem mềm ở nơi đây đặc biệt nổi tiếng bởi chúng dài tới 32cm, gấp 3 lần những chiếc kem bình thường. Có lẽ chính vì thế mà kể cả khi mùa đông đến, nơi đây vẫn luôn thu hút được đông đảo khách hàng. Nếu bạn không thể tìm được tới Myeongdong, bạn cũng có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy món kem mềm tại gần những cửa hàng và siêu thị ở các con phố lớn, với giá chỉ dao động từ 1000W đến 1500W (khoảng 18k đến 27k).



Vào những ngày lễ hay cuối tuần, khu vực cửa hàng Tongin ở Insadong tập trung rất đông người đến đây để xem mật ong được trải ra và quay tròn trong một cục mật ong cùng muối cho đến khi chúng tạo thành một thứ như lụa và được cuốn lại thành những tổ kén với tên gọi là Kkultaraeyeot (hay còn gọi là Yongsuyeom). Đây là một món ăn đặc sản của Insadong, kkultaraeyeot thường được trộn cùng với hạnh nhân, cocoa, lạc và quả óc chó.



Hình ảnh một quầy hàng bán Kkultaraeyeot.

Một món ăn nhẹ độc nhất vô nhị của Hàn Quốc được làm từ bột mì nhào kĩ và ở trong được độn với đường nâu, quế, vừng và lạc được nghiền nhỏ, chính là hotteok. Bột mì được nhào kĩ và được dát mỏng thành những miếng lớn hình tròn. Một trong những cửa hàng nổi tiếng bán hotteok là cửa hàng bán hotteok ngô được bán tại Teolbone ở Insadong. Những người bán hotteok còn được tìm thấy nhiều ở những nơi đông đúc hoặc có lễ hội như là khu vực chợ Namdaemun.



Cận cảnh chiếc bánh hotteok.

Ở Hàn Quốc còn có một món ăn đã khá “có tuổi” đã được lớp trẻ ưa thích từ những năm 70, 80 cho đến nay. Món ăn có tên gọi là Dalgona Ppopgi, một món ăn nhẹ vô cùng phổ biến, được làm từ đường đun chảy cùng với soda nướng, nghe rất lạ phải không các bạn? Món này hiện nay vẫn được bán tại Insadong hay khu siêu thị Hyundai ở Sinchon.



Đường phố Hàn Quốc dường như rất phong phú, nếu không biết bạn có thể nhầm tưởng rằng đang thưởng thức món “Satay” của Thái Lan khi nếm thử món gà: Chicken kkochi của Hàn Quốc. Món ăn này thực chất là món thịt gà nướng thường được sử dụng với loại tương ớt gojuchang đặc trưng của Hàn Quốc. Món thịt gà nướng này được ăn kèm với bánh gạo và xúc xích hoặc thịt gà và bạn có thể ăn bất kì thứ gì bạn muốn. Và nếu có cơ hội ghé thăm đất nước này, bạn hãy nhớ ghé qua một cửa hàng bán món gà kkochi rất nổi tiếng gần khu vực ga Apgujeong.



Hai món ăn cuối cùng được đề cập đến trong danh sách này chính là món Hot Bar và HotDog, được làm từ cá băm rán kĩ và được trộn cùng với nhiều loại rau quả băm nhỏ thường được sử dụng với khá nhiều loại nước chấm bao gồm tương ớt gochujang, mù tạc, và những loại nước chấm tương tự. Món ăn này ăn rất ngon khi còn nóng. Món hotdog thì được làm từ xúc xích tẩm bột và bơ sau đó được rán kĩ cùng với khoai tây thái mỏng, khá giống với món xúc xích ngô của người Mỹ. Hot Bar và hotdog được bán nhiều ở những khu vực đông dân và có nhiều học sinh như là khu vực ga Gangnam và trường đại học Ewha.







Sẽ thật tuyệt nếu đi dạo quanh trên phố và thưởng thức những món ăn đặc biệt ở nơi đây. Nếu có dịp ghé thăm Hàn Quốc, các bạn hãy thử tìm đến những địa chỉ như chúng tớ mách nhỏ ở trên xem sao nhé, biết đâu bạn sẽ tìm được một món ăn yêu thích cho riêng mình!

----------


## rocy

*Vị Cay - Linh hồn ẩm thực Hàn - Du lịch Hàn Quốc



Thực khách nhớ đến những món ăn Hàn Quốc không chỉ bởi nét tinh tế trong cách chế biến, khéo léo trong cách trình bày mà còn bởi hương vị đặc trưng rất riêng của ẩm thực nơi đây. Nếu từng một lần thưởng thức món ăn xứ kim chi nổi tiếng hẳn vị cay trong các món ăn sẽ là ấn tượng sâu sắc nhất đối với đất nước tươi đẹp này



Từ lâu người Hàn xem vị cay là một trong những gia vị không thể thiếu để làm nên món ăn ngon, hấp dẫn. Nó đại diện cho văn hóa, lối sống, thói quen sinh hoạt hàng ngày. Sự xuất hiện của ớt, hạt tiêu trong tủ bếp gia đình cũng quan trọng như chính bản thân mỗi bữa ăn vậy. 

Cũng giống nhiều nước có khí hậu hàn đới như: Nhật, Trung Quốc… vị cay trong những món ăn xứ Hàn có tác dụng làm tăng nhiệt độ cơ thể để chống chọi với cái lạnh. Theo quan niệm của người dân nơi đây, đồ cay trong món ăn còn giúp con người dung hòa với thiên nhiên. Bên cạnh đó ớt được coi là thứ quả biểu tượng cho sức mạnh của loài người trước những bệnh tật và thảm hỏa. 



Trong bất kì món ăn nào của người Hàn từ sushi, kim chi, mì lạnh, cơm cuốn… vị cay đóng vai trò chủ đạo quyết định thành công trong việc tạo vị cho món ăn. Cảm nhận vị cay trong món ăn xứ kim chi bắt đầu ngay từ màu sắc, những miếng kim chi đỏ rực vị ớt chưa ăn cũng có thể cảm nhận được vị nóng. Khi thưởng thức những món ăn này sẽ khiến nhiều người có cảm giác tê tê, cay nóng lan tỏa khắp cơ thể. 



Thông thường vị cay trong ẩm thực Hàn Quốc chủ yếu là ớt và hạt tiêu. Vị thơm đặc trưng cay sè đến bỏng cả lưỡi của ớt là người bạn đồng hành không thể thiếu trong các món ăn xứ lạnh này. Thông thường ớt được pha chế thành ớt bột, ớt giã nhỏ, tương ớt… rất tiện lợi trong chế biến các món ăn. Ngoài ra hạt tiêu là một trong những vị cay quan trọng. Vị thơm rất riêng của hạt tiêu sẽ làm tăng thêm phần hấp dẫn cho hương vị các món ăn.



Vị cay trong những món ăn nơi đây được sử dụng rất linh hoạt, nó có mặt trong đồ xào, đồ nấu, đồ chấm… Hẳn vì thế mà người Hàn lại “dễ tính” với những món ăn cay đến thế. Tùy vào tài khéo léo của mỗi người đầu bếp để tạo ra những món ăn ngon và hấp dẫn, tuy nhiên vị cay nồng của ớt, cay thơm từ hạt tiêu sẽ đóng vai trò không nhỏ trong việc chế biến thành công món ăn đó. 

Đất nước Hàn Quốc tươi đẹp cùng những món ăn đặc trưng của mỗi mùa, mỗi vùng miền sẽ làm hài lòng thực khách thăm quan khi thưởng thức nét tinh tế trong mỗi món ăn nơi đây. Vị cay nồng tinh tế sẽ là điểm nhấn tăng thêm phần ấn tượng đối với mảnh đất này.*

----------


## rocy

Hiện tại chúng tôi đang triển khai chương trình Seoul 5 ngày vào 28.01 và 28.02.2013.

Quý khách cần thêm thông tin chi tiết về chương trình vui lòng liên hệ: 0946 729 043.

----------


## rocy

Nhiệt độ bên Hàn Quốc hiện nay rất lạnh và đang có nhiều băng tuyết.

----------


## rocy

Sejong Tour mở thêm tour 5 ngày khởi hành 24.01 nữa nhé.

THông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ: 0946 729 043

----------


## rocy

Ghép đoàn Seoul 5 ngày - KHởi hành 28.02. Giá trọn gói: 17 triệu/ khách.

Liên hệ: 0946 729 043

----------


## rocy

Chúng tôi đang có bảng báo giá land tour Hàn Quốc tốt nhất gửi đến toàn thể quý khách hàng.

Quý khách quan tâm vui lòng gọi 0946 729 043 (Thu Huyền) hoặc gửi email đến: sejongtourhanoi@yahoo.com

----------


## rocy

*Thời gian: 6 ngày / 5 đêm**(Bao gồm thời gian bay)**Khởi hành dự kiến ngày 28/5/2013**Ngày 01**Hà Nội – Seoul**      (Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay)*
20h00 Quý khách tập trung tại điểm hẹn trong TP Hà Nội. Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón đoàn và đưa ra sân bay Nội Bài, đáp chuyến bay OZ 734 đi Seoul - Hàn Quốc lúc 22h50’+. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.

*Ngày* *02 * *Seoul - Đảo Jeju (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau 4 giờ bay, quý khách tới sân bay Quốc tế Incheon tại Thủ đô Seoul. Quý khách ăn sáng món mì Woodong truyền thống Hàn Quốc. Tham quan *Cung điện hoàng gia Kyong-bok, bảo tàng dân gian quốc gia, Nhà Xanh – Phủ tổng thống*. Sau bữa trưa, quý khách đáp chuyến bay *OZ……*tới Jeju – hòn đảo du lịch nổi tiếng xinh đẹp của Hàn Quốc. Quý khách đi tham quan khu *bãi đá đầu rồng Yongduam Rock*, *con đường Kỳ bí (Mysterious Rd)* . Đoàn  ăn tối tại nhà hàng Gobu với thực đơn Hàn Quốc,thăm khu phố mua sắm Tapdong . Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn  *Cheju ……Hotel*

*Ngày* *03  * *Đảo Jeju** (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau bữa sáng, Quý khách thăm *Công Viên Thiên đường Tình Yêu** – Thế giới riêng tư của những cặp tình nhân hạnh phúc* _(Cấm trẻ em dưới 18 tuổi )_, đỉnh núi Seongsan Sunrise Peak. Ăn trưa BBQ Hàn Quốc tại Làng văn hoá Seongeup. Buổi chiều, quý khách tham quan *Thác nước Cheonjiyeon, Bai cot da Jusan Jelli* .Ăn tối tại nhà hàng và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn *Cheju …..Hotel*

*Ngày* *04    * *Đảo Jeju – Seoul - Eveland** (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau bữa sáng, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp máy bay về Seoul chuyến bay*OZ**……**。*Đến Seoul Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng sau đó tham quan *Công viên Everland - một trong 10 công viên lớn nhất thế giới* quý khách tự do tham gia các trò chơi trong. Buổi chiều, xe đưa đoàn trở về Seoul tha hồ mua sắm tại chợ đầu mối lớn nhất Seoul Đông Đại Môn*.*
Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn*..Hotel* ở Seoul.

*Ngày* *05   * *Seoul** (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau bữa sáng, xe và HDV đưa đoàn đi tham quan *làng dân tộc Hanok*. Tiếp đó Quý khách tham quan, tự do mua sắm tại các cửa hàng *Mỹ phẩm và Nhân sâm nổi tiếng Hàn Quốc, cửa hàng Tinh dầu Thông, nấm linh chi và Thuốc bổ trợ gan.* Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Gogujang với món Shabu đặc biệt . Buổi chiều, quý khách tự do mua sắm hàng hoá lưu niệm tại khu Myung-dong. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng .Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn*...**Hotel*

*Ngày* *06* *Seoul** (Ăn sáng, trưa)*
Sau bữa sáng, quý  khách đi thăm dòng sông Hàn thơ mộng, thăm cửa hàng miễn thuế, sau bữa trưa Quý khách tiếp tục  mua sắm tại của hàng tổng hợp Cheng –Ha. Sau đó, xe đưa quý khách ra sân bay Incheon Airport đáp chuyến bay OZ733  trở về Việt Nam lúc 19:20. Đến sân bay Nội Bài lúc 21:50, xe đón đoàn trở về trung tâm thành phố. Chia tay và kết thúc chương trình.
*GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH: 20. 000. 000 VNĐ/ khách**                                                                     Áp dụng cho  đoàn 15 người lớn trở lên*
*Giá tour bao gồm:*
+ Vé máy bay khứ hồi quốc tế Hà nội- Seoul – Jeju – Seoul – Hà Nội.
+ Thuế sân bay, thuế an ninh, phụ phí nhiên liệu
+ Nghỉ tại khách sạn 3 sao, phòng 2 người (khách lẻ nam hoặc nữ nghỉ phòng 3 giường)
+ Các bữa ăn:
-          Bữa sáng: 1 bữa sáng nhẹ tại nhà hàng và 4 bữa sáng tại khách sạn.
-          Bữa chính theo chương trình (5 bữa trưa + 4 bữa tối) trung bình 8USD/khách/bữa.
+ 2 chai nước suối/khách/ngày.
+ Phí thăm quan thắng cảnh theo chương trình
+ Phí Visa nhập cảnh Hàn Quốc
+ Vận chuyển bằng xe máy lạnh hiện đại
+ Bảo hiểm du lịch
+ Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệp theo suốt tuyến đối với đoàn từ 15 khách người lớn trở lên; Hướng dẫn viên đón tiến sân bay đối với đoàn từ 10-14 khách.

*Không bao gồm:*
+ Hộ chiếu còn hạn trên 6 tháng tính từ ngày khởi hành.
+ Chi phí cá nhân, đồ uống, hành lý quá cước, điện thoại, phí giặt là trong khách sạn.
+ Chi phí phòng đơn. (60USD/người/đêm).
+ Tiền TIP cho HDV và lái xe : 6USD/khách/ngày (bắt buộc)
*Lưu ý:*
            + Giá trên không áp dụng cho những dịp lễ Tết của Hàn Quốc và ViệtNam.
+ Giá có thể thay đổi khi hàng không tăng phụ thu nhiên liệu
+ Chương trình và giờ bay có thể thay đổi tùy theo điều kiện thời tiết .v.v. nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ các điểm thăm quan.
+ Trong trường hợp khách tách đoàn với mục đích cá nhân, sẽ nộp thêm 60$/ngày/khách
+ Giá tour chỉ áp dụng cho những hành khách có hộ chiếu mang quốc tịch ViệtNam, những người mang quốc tịch khác sẽ  phụ thu 80$/khách


*Thủ tục đăng ký (xin visa):* *Yêu cầu toàn bộ giấy tờ gốc*

- Hộ chiếu còn hạn sử dụng 6 tháng kèm 01 ảnh (3.5x4.5) nền trắng.
- Bản photo CMND
- Chứng minh nghề nghiệp, một trong số những giấy tờ sau:
+ Hợp đồng lao động
+ Quyết định bổ nhiệm chức vụ
+ Giấy phép ĐKKD
+ Thẻ hưu trí hoặc quyết định nghỉ hưu
+ Thẻ sinh viên, thẻ học sinh
- Chứng minh tài chính, một trong những giấy tờ sau:
+ Sổ tiết kiệm trị giá tối thiểu 100 triệu đồng hoặc 5,000 USD (đã gửi trước ngày khởi hành 03 tháng)
+ Sổ đỏ nhà đất đứng tên khách.
+ Đăng ký xe ô-tô đứng tên khách.
- Sổ hộ khẩu hoặc giấy đăng ký kết hôn (nếu đi theo gia đình)
- Đơn xin nghỉ phép hoặc quyết định đồng ý cho đi du lịch của cơ quan (đối với những trường hợp đang công tác tại các cơ quan đoàn thể hoặc đang đi học).
-  Đặt cọc 500USD/ khách lúc làm thủ tục và thanh toán hết toàn bộ số tiền tour trước 6 ngày khởi hành.
- Lệ phí không hoàn lại: 70USD/ khách phí làm visa trong trường hợp ĐSQ từ chối cấp visa cho Quý khách, chi phí dịch thuật hồ sơ và các chi phí liên quan khác.
- Mọi giấy tờ gốc của Quý khách sẽ được hoàn lại nguyên vẹn ngay sau khi Quý khách trở về ViệtNamvà trình diện lên ĐSQ đầy đủ.
- Công ty du lịch có thể yêu cầu bổ sung thêm hồ sơ nếu cần thiết.
- Quý khách vui lòng điền đầy đủ thông tin liên hệ vào form bên dưới khi đăng ký tour
*SƠ YẾU LÝ LỊCH TỰ THUẬT (BẮT BUỘC)*1. Họ và tên:                                        
2. Ngày tháng năm sinh:                                                Giới tính:
3. Nơi sinh:                                                                   Quốc tịch:
4. Số hộ chiếu:                          Ngày cấp:                                 Ngày hết hạn:
5. Địa chỉ nhà:
6. Điện thoại nhà riêng:                                       Điện thoại di động:
7. Email:                                                              Số CMND:
8. Nghề nghiệp/ Chức vụ:
6. Tên công ty (Tên trường học nếu là học sinh/sinh viên):
7. Địa chỉ công ty (Địa chỉ trường học nếu là học sinh/sinh viên):
8. Điện thoại công ty:
11. Tên chồng ( Vợ ) :                                        Điện thoại chồng (Vợ)
12. Ngày tháng năm sinh (vợ hoặc chồng):                                 
13. Số CMTND (của vợ hoặc chồng):
14. Đã được cấp visa Hàn Quốc  lần nào chưa?         Khi nào               Loại visa:
15. Đã bị từ chối visa Hàn Quốc  lần nào chưa?                      Khi nào?             Ở đâu?
16. Liệt kê những nước đã đến trong vòng 05 năm qua:


*Thông tin chi tiết, xin liên hệ:*
*Ms Huyền – 0946.729.043*
*Email : Sejongtourhanoi@yahoo.com*
*YM : Sejongtourhanoi*

----------


## rocy

Chương trình ghép khách 28/5 đảm bảo giá tốt nhất, dịch vụ tốt nhất.

Quý khách hàng vui lòng liên hệ: 0946 729 043

----------


## rocy

*Ghép khách ngày 25.6 - giá hấp dẫn nhất - Tour Seoul - Jeju 6 ngày 5 đêm*


Thời gian: 6 ngày / 5 đêm
(Bao gồm thời gian bay)
Khởi hành dự kiến ngày 25/6/2013


*Ngày 01 Hà Nội – Seoul (Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay)*
20h00 Quý khách tập trung tại điểm hẹn trong TP Hà Nội. Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón đoàn và đưa ra sân bay Nội Bài, đáp chuyến bay OZ 734 đi Seoul - Hàn Quốc lúc 22h50’+. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.


*Ngày 02 Seoul - Đảo Jeju (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau 4 giờ bay, quý khách tới sân bay Quốc tế Incheon tại Thủ đô Seoul. Quý khách ăn sáng món mì Woodong truyền thống Hàn Quốc. Tham quan Cung điện hoàng gia Kyong-bok, bảo tàng dân gian quốc gia, Nhà Xanh – Phủ tổng thống. Sau bữa trưa, quý khách đáp chuyến bay OZ……tới Jeju – hòn đảo du lịch nổi tiếng xinh đẹp của Hàn Quốc. Quý khách đi tham quan khu bãi đá đầu rồng Yongduam Rock, con đường Kỳ bí (Mysterious Rd) . Đoàn ăn tối tại nhà hàng Gobu với thực đơn Hàn Quốc,thăm khu phố mua sắm Tapdong . Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Cheju ……Hotel


*Ngày 03 Đảo Jeju (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)* 
Sau bữa sáng, Quý khách thăm Công Viên Thiên đường Tình Yêu – Thế giới riêng tư của những cặp tình nhân hạnh phúc (Cấm trẻ em dưới 18 tuổi ), đỉnh núi Seongsan Sunrise Peak. Ăn trưa BBQ Hàn Quốc tại Làng văn hoá Seongeup. Buổi chiều, quý khách tham quan Thác nước Cheonjiyeon, Bai cot da Jusan Jelli .Ăn tối tại nhà hàng và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Cheju …..Hotel


*Ngày 04 Đảo Jeju – Seoul - Eveland (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau bữa sáng, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp máy bay về Seoul chuyến bay OZ……。 Đến Seoul Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng sau đó tham quan Công viên Everland - một trong 10 công viên lớn nhất thế giới quý khách tự do tham gia các trò chơi trong. Buổi chiều, xe đưa đoàn trở về Seoul tha hồ mua sắm tại chợ đầu mối lớn nhất Seoul Đông Đại Môn.
Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn ..Hotel ở Seoul.


*Ngày 05 Seoul (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau bữa sáng, xe và HDV đưa đoàn đi tham quan làng dân tộc Hanok. Tiếp đó Quý khách tham quan, tự do mua sắm tại các cửa hàng Mỹ phẩm và Nhân sâm nổi tiếng Hàn Quốc, cửa hàng Tinh dầu Thông, nấm linh chi và Thuốc bổ trợ gan. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Gogujang với món Shabu đặc biệt . Buổi chiều, quý khách tự do mua sắm hàng hoá lưu niệm tại khu Myung-dong. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng .Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn ...Hotel


*Ngày 06 Seoul (Ăn sáng, trưa)*
Sau bữa sáng, quý khách đi thăm dòng sông Hàn thơ mộng, thăm cửa hàng miễn thuế, sau bữa trưa Quý khách tiếp tục mua sắm tại của hàng tổng hợp Cheng –Ha. Sau đó, xe đưa quý khách ra sân bay Incheon Airport đáp chuyến bay OZ733 trở về Việt Nam lúc 19:20. Đến sân bay Nội Bài lúc 21:50, xe đón đoàn trở về trung tâm thành phố. Chia tay và kết thúc chương trình.


GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH:*1030 USD/ khách*
Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 người lớn trở lên



*Giá tour bao gồm:*
+ Vé máy bay khứ hồi quốc tế Hà nội- Seoul – Jeju – Seoul – Hà Nội.
+ Thuế sân bay, thuế an ninh, phụ phí nhiên liệu
+ Nghỉ tại khách sạn 3 sao, phòng 2 người (khách lẻ nam hoặc nữ nghỉ phòng 3 giường)
+ Các bữa ăn:
- Bữa sáng: 1 bữa sáng nhẹ tại nhà hàng và 4 bữa sáng tại khách sạn.
- Bữa chính theo chương trình (5 bữa trưa + 4 bữa tối) trung bình 8USD/khách/bữa.
+ 2 chai nước suối/khách/ngày.
+ Phí thăm quan thắng cảnh theo chương trình
+ Phí Visa nhập cảnh Hàn Quốc
+ Vận chuyển bằng xe máy lạnh hiện đại
+ Bảo hiểm du lịch
+ Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệp theo suốt tuyến đối với đoàn từ 15 khách người lớn trở lên; Hướng dẫn viên đón tiến sân bay đối với đoàn từ 10-14 khách.


*Không bao gồm:*
+ Hộ chiếu còn hạn trên 6 tháng tính từ ngày khởi hành.
+ Chi phí cá nhân, đồ uống, hành lý quá cước, điện thoại, phí giặt là trong khách sạn.
+ Chi phí phòng đơn. (60USD/người/đêm).
+ Tiền TIP cho HDV và lái xe : 6USD/khách/ngày (bắt buộc)


*Lưu ý:*
+ Giá trên không áp dụng cho những dịp lễ Tết của Hàn Quốc và ViệtNam.
+ Giá có thể thay đổi khi hàng không tăng phụ thu nhiên liệu
+ Chương trình và giờ bay có thể thay đổi tùy theo điều kiện thời tiết .v.v. nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ các điểm thăm quan.
+ Trong trường hợp khách tách đoàn với mục đích cá nhân, sẽ nộp thêm 60$/ngày/khách
+ Giá tour chỉ áp dụng cho những hành khách có hộ chiếu mang quốc tịch ViệtNam, những người mang quốc tịch khác sẽ phụ thu 80$/khách




*Thủ tục đăng ký (xin visa): Yêu cầu toàn bộ giấy tờ gốc*


- Hộ chiếu còn hạn sử dụng 6 tháng kèm 01 ảnh (3.5x4.5) nền trắng.
- Bản photo CMND
- Chứng minh nghề nghiệp, một trong số những giấy tờ sau:
+ Hợp đồng lao động
+ Quyết định bổ nhiệm chức vụ
+ Giấy phép ĐKKD
+ Thẻ hưu trí hoặc quyết định nghỉ hưu
+ Thẻ sinh viên, thẻ học sinh
- Chứng minh tài chính, một trong những giấy tờ sau:
+ Sổ tiết kiệm trị giá tối thiểu 100 triệu đồng hoặc 5,000 USD (đã gửi trước ngày khởi hành 03 tháng)
+ Sổ đỏ nhà đất đứng tên khách.
+ Đăng ký xe ô-tô đứng tên khách.
- Sổ hộ khẩu hoặc giấy đăng ký kết hôn (nếu đi theo gia đình)
- Đơn xin nghỉ phép hoặc quyết định đồng ý cho đi du lịch của cơ quan (đối với những trường hợp đang công tác tại các cơ quan đoàn thể hoặc đang đi học).
- Đặt cọc 500USD/ khách lúc làm thủ tục và thanh toán hết toàn bộ số tiền tour trước 6 ngày khởi hành.
- Lệ phí không hoàn lại: 70USD/ khách phí làm visa trong trường hợp ĐSQ từ chối cấp visa cho Quý khách, chi phí dịch thuật hồ sơ và các chi phí liên quan khác.
- Mọi giấy tờ gốc của Quý khách sẽ được hoàn lại nguyên vẹn ngay sau khi Quý khách trở về ViệtNamvà trình diện lên ĐSQ đầy đủ.
- Công ty du lịch có thể yêu cầu bổ sung thêm hồ sơ nếu cần thiết.
- Quý khách vui lòng điền đầy đủ thông tin liên hệ vào form bên dưới khi đăng ký tour


*SƠ YẾU LÝ LỊCH TỰ THUẬT (BẮT BUỘC)*


1. Họ và tên: 
2. Ngày tháng năm sinh: Giới tính:
3. Nơi sinh: Quốc tịch:
4. Số hộ chiếu: Ngày cấp: Ngày hết hạn:
5. Địa chỉ nhà:
6. Điện thoại nhà riêng: Điện thoại di động:
7. Email: Số CMND:
8. Nghề nghiệp/ Chức vụ:
6. Tên công ty (Tên trường học nếu là học sinh/sinh viên):
7. Địa chỉ công ty (Địa chỉ trường học nếu là học sinh/sinh viên):
8. Điện thoại công ty:
11. Tên chồng ( Vợ ) : Điện thoại chồng (Vợ)
12. Ngày tháng năm sinh (vợ hoặc chồng): 
13. Số CMTND (của vợ hoặc chồng):
14. Đã được cấp visa Hàn Quốc lần nào chưa? Khi nào Loại visa:
15. Đã bị từ chối visa Hàn Quốc lần nào chưa? Khi nào? Ở đâu?
16. Liệt kê những nước đã đến trong vòng 05 năm qua:




Thông tin chi tiết, xin liên hệ:
Ms Huyền – 0946.729.043
Email : Sejongtourhanoi@yahoo.com
YM : Sejongtourhanoi


Chương trình cam kết 100% khởi hành, dịch vụ đạt tiêu chuẩn chất lượng 3 sao quốc tế.
Hỗ trợ tư vấn visa tốt nhất.

----------


## rocy

Cam kết 100% tour khởi hành, chất lượng dịch vụ đạt tiêu chuẩn 3 sao quốc tế.
Mọi thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ: 0946.729.043

----------


## rocy

Chúng tôi tư vấn thủ tục visa cho khách hàng đăng ký tour nhanh nhất, chuẩn nhất, tỉ lệ đạt visa cao nhất.
Vui lòng liên hệ: 0946.729.043

----------


## rocy

*HÀ NỘI - SEOUL - JEJU - EVERLAND - HÀ NỘI. ĐÓN MÙA THU VÀNG XỨ KIM CHI*


Thời gian: 6N5Đ.
Khởi hành: 24/9, 08/10, 15/10


*Ngày 01  Hà Nội – Seoul      (Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay)*
20h00 Quý khách tập trung tại điểm hẹn trong TP Hà Nội. Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón đoàn và đưa ra sân bay Nội Bài, đáp chuyến bay *OZ 734* đi* Seoul* - Hàn Quốc lúc 22h50’+. 
Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay. 


*Ngày 02  Seoul - Đảo Jeju (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau 4 giờ bay, quý khách tới sân bay Quốc tế Incheon tại *Thủ đô Seoul*. Quý khách ăn sáng món mì *Woodong* truyền thống Hàn Quốc. Tham quan Cung điện hoàng gia *Kyong-bok*, bảo tàng dân gian quốc gia, *Nhà Xanh – Phủ tổng thống*. 
Sau bữa trưa, quý khách đáp chuyến bay OZ……tới *Jeju* – hòn đảo du lịch nổi tiếng xinh đẹp của Hàn Quốc. 
Quý khách đi tham quan khu bãi đá đầu rồng *Yongduam Rock, con đường Kỳ bí (Mysterious Rd*). 
Đoàn  ăn tối tại nhà hàng Gobu với thực đơn Hàn Quốc,thăm khu phố mua sắm *Tapdong*.
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn *Jeju Pearl Tourist Hotel.* 


*Ngày 03   Đảo Jeju       (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)	*
Sau bữa sáng, Quý khách thăm *Công Viên Thiên đường Tình Yê*u – Thế giới riêng tư của những cặp tình nhân hạnh phúc (Cấm trẻ em dưới 18 tuổi ), đỉnh núi *Seongsan Sunrise Peak.* 
Ăn trưa BBQ Hàn Quốc tại *Làng văn hoá Seongeup.* 
Buổi chiều, quý khách tham quan *Thác nước Cheonjiyeon, Bãi cột đá Jusan Jelli*. 
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn* Jeju Pearl Tourist Hotel.*


*Ngày 04     Đảo Jeju – Seoul - Eveland       (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau bữa sáng, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp máy bay về *Seoul* chuyến bay OZ……。 
Đến Seoul Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng sau đó tham quan *Công viên Everland* - một trong 10 công viên lớn nhất thế giới quý khách tự do tham gia các trò chơi trong. 
Buổi chiều, xe đưa đoàn trở về Seoul tha hồ mua sắm tại chợ đầu mối lớn nhất Seoul *Đông Đại Môn.*
Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn* Victoria Hotel* ở Seoul.


*Ngày 05    Seoul  (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau bữa sáng, xe và HDV đưa đoàn đi tham quan làng dân tộc* Hanok*, chụp hình* tháp truyền hình Namsan* - biểu tượng của Seoul, thăm dòng suối* Cheng – Gye* thơ mộng. 


Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Gogujang với món Shabu đặc biệt. 
Tiếp đó Quý khách tham quan, tự do mua sắm tại các cửa hàng *Mỹ phẩm* và *Nhân sâm* nổi tiếng Hàn Quốc, *cửa hàng Tinh dầu Thông, nấm linh chi* và *Thuốc bổ trợ gan.* 
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. 
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn *Victoria Hotel*


*Ngày 06 Seoul  - Hà Nội   (Ăn sáng, trưa)*
Sau bữa sáng, Quý khách hòa mình vào cuộc sống nhộn nhịp ở Seoul
Thăm khu phố cổ *Insadong.*
Tha hồ mua sắm và chọn hàng hóa tại các siêu thị miễn thuế *Donghwa, Lotte.*
Sau bữa trưa Quý khách tiếp tục  mua sắm tại của hàng tổng hợp *Cheng –Ha.* 
Sau đó, xe đưa quý khách ra sân bay Incheon Airport đáp chuyến bay OZ733  trở về Việt Nam lúc 19:20. 
Đến sân bay Nội Bài lúc 21:50, xe đón đoàn trở về trung tâm thành phố. 
Chia tay và kết thúc chương trình.
Hẹn gặp lại quý khách.


GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH:* 1,030USD*                                               Áp dụng cho  đoàn 15 người lớn trở lên


*Giá tour bao gồm:*
+ Vé máy bay khứ hồi quốc tế Hà nội- Seoul – Jeju – Seoul – Hà Nội.
+ Thuế sân bay, thuế an ninh, phụ phí nhiên liệu
+ Nghỉ tại khách sạn 3 sao, phòng 2 người (khách lẻ nam hoặc nữ nghỉ phòng 3 giường)
+ Các bữa ăn:
-	Bữa sáng: 1 bữa sáng nhẹ tại nhà hàng và 4 bữa sáng tại khách sạn.
-	Bữa chính theo chương trình (5 bữa trưa + 4 bữa tối) trung bình 8USD/khách/bữa.
+ 2 chai nước suối/khách/ngày.
+ Phí thăm quan thắng cảnh theo chương trình
+ Phí Visa nhập cảnh Hàn Quốc
+ Vận chuyển bằng xe máy lạnh hiện đại
+ Bảo hiểm du lịch
+ Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệp theo suốt tuyến đối với đoàn từ 15 khách người lớn trở lên; Hướng dẫn viên đón tiến sân bay đối với đoàn từ 10-14 khách.


*Không bao gồm:*
+ Hộ chiếu còn hạn trên 6 tháng tính từ ngày khởi hành.
+ Chi phí cá nhân, đồ uống, hành lý quá cước, điện thoại, phí giặt là trong khách sạn.
+ Chi phí phòng đơn. (60USD/người/đêm).
+ Tiền TIP cho HDV và lái xe : 6USD/khách/ngày (bắt buộc)
*Lưu ý:* 
	+ Giá trên không áp dụng cho những dịp lễ Tết của Hàn Quốc và Việt Nam.
+ Giá có thể thay đổi khi hàng không tăng phụ thu nhiên liệu
+ Chương trình và giờ bay có thể thay đổi tùy theo điều kiện thời tiết .v.v. nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ các điểm thăm quan.
+ Trong trường hợp khách tách đoàn với mục đích cá nhân, sẽ nộp thêm 60$/ngày/khách
+ Giá tour chỉ áp dụng cho những hành khách có hộ chiếu mang quốc tịch Việt Nam, những người mang quốc tịch khác sẽ  phụ thu 80$/khách


*Thủ tục đăng ký (xin visa): Liên hệ 0946729043 để biết thêm chi tiết
Cam kết tư vấn thủ tục visa chính xác nhất, đơn giản nhất, tỉ lệ đậu visa cao nhất*


*SƠ YẾU LÝ LỊCH TỰ THUẬT (BẮT BUỘC)*
1. Họ và tên: 				
2. Ngày tháng năm sinh: 				Giới tính:
3. Nơi sinh: 						Quốc tịch:
4. Số hộ chiếu:			Ngày cấp:			Ngày hết hạn:
5. Địa chỉ nhà:
6. Điện thoại nhà riêng:                                       Điện thoại di động:
7. Email:                                                              Số CMND:
8. Nghề nghiệp/ Chức vụ:
6. Tên công ty (Tên trường học nếu là học sinh/sinh viên):
7. Địa chỉ công ty (Địa chỉ trường học nếu là học sinh/sinh viên):
8. Điện thoại công ty:
11. Tên chồng ( Vợ ) :                                        Điện thoại chồng (Vợ)
12. Ngày tháng năm sinh (vợ hoặc chồng):                                  
13. Số CMTND (của vợ hoặc chồng):
14. Đã được cấp visa Hàn Quốc  lần nào chưa?         Khi nào      	Loại visa:
15. Đã bị từ chối visa Hàn Quốc  lần nào chưa?	    Khi nào?		Ở đâu?
16. Liệt kê những nước đã đến trong vòng 05 năm qua:


Thông tin chi tiết, xin liên hệ:
Ms Huyền – 0946.729.043 - 0968.80.50.55
Email : Sejongtourhanoi@yahoo.com
YM : Sejongtourhanoi

----------


## rocy

Sejong Tour mời ghép khách Hàn Quốc dịp NOel và Tết Dương lịch. Dự kiến khởi hành: 20/12 và 27/12.
Liên hệ: 0946 729 043

----------

